# About To Be 1Yo Red Belly



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

i had him for almost a year in May... i got him when he was a baby.... with 12 others... lol... he got 8 of them eaten 1 at a time... as he/she was always the biggest one... but i would like to buy a female of the same age or buy a male and a female from someone that knows their genders for sure...

FeedBack....


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

How big is your fish currently?


----------



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

ksls said:


> How big is your fish currently?


Those pics are recent... thats how big he is... i dont know measurements if thats what ur asking...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

NET said:


> How big is your fish currently?


Those pics are recent... thats how big he is... i dont know measurements if thats what ur asking...
[/quote]
Perhaps investing in a ruler would help. Put it against glass and try to get approximate size.

Aside from that Pygocentrus are not sexually dimorphic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

NET said:


> How big is your fish currently?


Those pics are recent... thats how big he is... i dont know measurements if thats what ur asking...
[/quote]

It is very hard to tell the size of a fish by a picture, especially blurry ones thats why I asked. An estimate would have done, I wasnt expecting you to take the fish out and measure it, lol.

If you are planning on getting a couple more Reds, just make sure they are similar in size to one you have.


----------



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

sh*t.... he's fast as hell and he doesnt like attention.. so he hides in his cave that i made up for him... when he was smaller... he's starting to out grow it but he still goes into and under it to hide or sleep when me or people are in my living room... lol... i'll try to post a vid...


----------



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

i jus tried to get him out but he wouldnt i damn near took the cave out the water with him in it... imma change it to where he has no where to hide... he gettin to old for that sh*t...


----------



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

hastatus said:


> How big is your fish currently?


Those pics are recent... thats how big he is... i dont know measurements if thats what ur asking...
[/quote]
Perhaps investing in a ruler would help. Put it against glass and try to get approximate size.

Aside from that Pygocentrus are not sexually dimorphic.
[/quote]

i know that there not sexually dimorphic... i figured since i dont know what i got... that i'll buy 2 (a male and a female) from someone that knows what they have....


----------



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

here goes a video of him....


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahhh there he is







Definitely doesnt like being watched huh? I would go out and purchase 2 more of the same size. These fish are use to hanging out in groups so yours will probably feel better with some tank mates. Also, you could put a bunch of fake plants in your tank since its pretty bare right now. Might make him feel a little more comfortable


----------



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

ksls said:


> Ahhh there he is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word thanx... i will do that and add some plants.... but on purchasing like 2 more... i want to be sure of the gender of the 2 that i buy... i want them to be 1 male and 1 female... being that i dont know what the one i have now is??? can u or do u know anybody that can help on that????


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

NET said:


> Ahhh there he is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


word thanx... i will do that and add some plants.... but on purchasing like 2 more... i want to be sure of the gender of the 2 that i buy... i want them to be 1 male and 1 female... being that i dont know what the one i have now is??? can u or do u know anybody that can help on that????
[/quote]

Its going to be a challenge to determine the sex of pygos, I don't know which of mines is male/female as do other pygo owners on this site. And it wouldn't make a difference imo


----------



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

aight i understand. so who got some for sale thats about the size of mines.????


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That tank is so unnatural looking and unappealing, plus that red kind of looks off to me for a one year old RBP.


----------



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

aight. yea they already gave me the tip to add some things. thanx


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2012)

Just ignore Danny Tanner







Some times he forgets his manners.

I noticed your substrate is made up of rather larger rocks. Personally I would get rid of those as they tend to trap food debris and can throw your water parameters out of wack. Instead you can use playsand from Home depot or you can buy small aquarium gravel. If using the playsand make sure you rinse it thoroughly until the water runs clear.

I loo forward to seeing what you do to the tank


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ksls said:


> Just ignore Danny Tanner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that rhymes!!

/foams at the mouth


----------



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

lol yall crazy. which is the best for real plants. play sand or gravel. i would rather have sand thou???


----------



## NET (Jun 16, 2011)

and oh. will my rbp eat a crawfish? or will the crawfish clip my rbp


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The RBP may eventually attack the crawfish and vice versa. A good substrate I hear for planting is fluorite, and it is available in sand form :

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/FlouriteBlackSand.html


----------

